

Google Chrome Omnibox Search Extensions for Developers - X4
https://code.google.com/p/developer-omniboxes-for-chrome/

======
X4
Howto:

    
    
        git clone https://code.google.com/p/developer-omniboxes-for-chrome/
        Open: chrome://extensions/
        Enable Developer Mode
        Choose path to [the-repo]/src/client/[the-addon-you-want]
        Add it
        Repeat

